# LAN connections" in XP slow to load at start up.10min delay before shows in sys tray



## atriuum (Nov 3, 2010)

The symptom is that it takes a LONG time for the internet connection icon to appear in the tray, until which time I can't access the internet; NOR does firefox run, until the icon appears. So, if I don't wait for the LAN connection to load and just try to run firefox, it will not appear at all, until ten-fifteen minutes later when the the LAN connection finally loads, then firefox opens. It's interesting that firefox doesn't just open immediately when prompted, and say that there is no internet access. It just waits for the LAN connection to load, before it runs, for like 10 minutes. The 10 minute wait is not caused by me trying to run firefox before all services are running, if I don't touch the machine at all until the LAN icon appears I still have to wait 10 minutes. I guess if I was an IT guy, that would be a tell-tale sign of something, but I have no clue.

Also, while XP is trying to establish the LAN connection, the task bar at the bottom of the screen freezes up, but I can open "My Computer" screen using the desktop icon and browse files, listen to music, etc. while the taskbar is frozen for 10 min or so.

That said. The card works, but the connection takes a long time to load up on XP. I've never had this issue before. Can it have something to do with the order services are being loaded? 

I've done the following:
checked cable and NIC
sfc /scannow
scanned drive with OS for errors with restart
msconfig>startup runs the bare minimum of programs.
started XP in safe mode + networking, and the connection loads fast
No errors in device manager

The problem seems to be "connections" part of XP loading slow

Please Help.


----------



## atriuum (Nov 3, 2010)

bump, please help!


----------



## atriuum (Nov 3, 2010)

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/960243-lan-connections-slow-load-start.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Closing duplicate. Please continue at the link given above.


----------

